# can anyone help identify............



## vh92688 (Oct 11, 2013)

please help................
i am trying to restore this bike......


----------



## halfatruck (Oct 11, 2013)

looks like a '65/'66 Huffy Silver Jet...............
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle557


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 11, 2013)

A Silver Jet if there's a chrome frame under all that spray paint! Otherwise, probably one of the car named models, like the Impala, Fury, Camaro, and Eldorado.


----------



## vh92688 (Oct 11, 2013)

*Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

thank you very much that helps!!!




halfatruck said:


> looks like a '65/'66 Huffy Silver Jet...............
> http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle557


----------



## partsguy (Oct 14, 2013)

I really need you to get the serial number off this bike. That isn't a Silver Jet...different tank, rack, and frame. I would know, I own four of them.


----------

